

Why Monads? -- A better beginner's take on monads - ericn
http://labs.scrive.com/2011/12/why-monads/

======
dustingetz
i don't understand why Maybe is a monad. in his explanation he implies that
Maybe uses ordering. But, I can implement Maybe in Java, no monad pattern.
what's he talking about?

